# Devil's Brigade - WWII - IC



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

*March 12, 1943 – Location Unknown – 0312 hours*
As you sit looking over the barrel of your weapon, the thick white snow continues to come down, you can feel your clothes being soaked by the snow. As you slowly exhale you can see your breath. Looking down to the small camp you observe three sentries patrolling around the perimeter of your target. Daydreaming to just a few short months ago . . . 

*July 15, 1942 – Chicago, Illinois – 0747 hours*
It was just a few weeks ago you saw a poster on the wall. “Vigorous Training! Hazardous Duty! For those who measure get into the War quick!” Many soldiers talked about the opportunity to get into the War, others talked about the additional pay for having Jump Wings, and some just wanted a chance to get into a new and different type of unit. 

The next thing you knew you were being tested, poked, prodded, and anything else they could do to you. First they had everyone conduct a physical fitness test, then using your firearm, and finally map reading. You were then set through a medical examination that you still don’t like to think about. The ushered you into a room and sat you down and talked to a doctor. He asked you silly questions about you mom and dad, other family members, what your goals were, and worse from there. Next they sat you down in a room and had you take a test that stressed your mind that many of the men stood up and walked out. And of this went on into the first night. By the time you were allowed to go to bed less than half of the men that volunteered were still there. This type of activity continued for the next two days. By the time you got on the train there were just over 1150 soldiers and just over 100 officers.

As you stepped onto platform in the rail station the first thing you noticed were that there were no civilians anywhere to be found, then you noticed the Military Police all over the place. Finally you entered boarded the train, all the windows, including the ones on the doors, were blacked out. You took your seat as did the others. The train was quickly full, the MP’s took position throughout the train. One soldier asked an MP where they were going. The MP told him to “Shut up and sit down.” Later on another attempted to challenge an MP. He was swiftly and quickly knocked unconscious and placed back in his seat. You quickly realized this was no joke.

For the next 26 hours you ride on the train. By the time you stop you have no idea where are you are located. You step of the train and it is mid-morning. To the west you can see steep pine forest covered mountains, to north and south forest covered foothills, and to the east slow rolling yellow plains. The air is dry and the clouds are high in the sky. A slight breeze blows. A First Sergeant yells at the top of his lungs. “Listen up! Officers if you can go to the back of the train please. The rest of you maggots form up.” He lets the rumbling settle down. Finally he yells “Atten-tion, Right … Face, Forw-ard March.” And the next thing you know you are marching out of the train station. 

You march for the next 3-4 miles to an almost deserted Army base. As you march under the entrance you see a sign ‘Welcome to Fort Harrison, Montana’. Where the hell is that you wonder. You are marched onto a large parade field. “Left … Face, at ease!” You take a deep breath and relax. You see the officers pulling up in jeeps and trucks as you rest. The officers quickly get out there vehicles and form up behind you.

As you stand there a Lieutenant Colonel walks over to a raised dais. The First Sergeant yells “Regiment . . . Attention! The men are assembled and ready, Sir.” He turns and salutes the Colonel during the last bit, he then turns and stands behind the Colonel. The dark haired officer appears to be in his mid-30’s and has a mustache

 “At Ease, Gentleman, Welcome to Fort Harrison. I am Lieutenant Colonel Frederick. This will be your home for next few months. We are the only unit here. So take care of your home.” He walks to the front and jumps down. “You are to be congratulated. You have been selected for the finest unit in the US military. You are special men and you have a special mission! Your training starts tomorrow. You will go to hell and I will bring you back. Officers are not excluded, you will be training with the enlisted soldiers, and you will be living with your soldiers. Everyone gets treated the same. There are no privileges here. If you want to be treated special, you are in the wrong place. If you can not hack it you will be sent back to your original unit.”

“Now, I expect your best. In a few weeks we will be joined be our counterparts in the Canadian Army. They are to be treated no different. There is no US Army versus Canadian Army. We are one unit do you under stand? We are the First Special Service Force. Very well. First Sergeant, the men are yours.”

From there you are assigned to your various units. You are assigned to the 3rd Platoon, 4th Company (Dog Company), 2nd Battalion, 1st Regiment. You are assigned to Lieutenant Evers and Platoon Sergeant Jefferson. Your section leader is Staff Sergeant Munroe 

You are dismissed and sent to your various barracks. The barracks are two story buildings. They are painted an off white, with a black roof. In the middle of each floor is the bathroom. They are rough and of new construction, but lack many of the amenities. The bunks are three high, you are given a wall and foot locker. Your barracks sergeant is Platoon Sergeant Jefferson. He is the smallest man you have ever seen. He must only be 5 foot if that. It a miracle you don’t stumble on him when he walks around. He tells in between training you will be completing the construction of the barracks. He gets you situated and within a few hours you feel more at home.

The next day at 0600 hours you are awakened to sounds of First Sergeant Judd yelling “Get up, Get up, Get up! Be on the field in 5 minutes with your PT gear on.” He then goes the next barracks yelling the same thing. Someone “Mumbles, if I wanted to be in basic again, I have asked.” After PT and breakfast, which is quite good, you form up on the parade field again. Your physical training continues for the 4 days.

*July 23, 1942 – Fort Harrison, Montana – 0810 hours*
It’s the sixth day of training, just after breakfast you form up on the parade field. There a Staff Sergeant meets you. “Gentleman I am Staff Sergeant Rudner. I am here to teach how to do that.” He points to the sky, as he says the last bit, a plane flies over head. Men jump out of the plane and white parachutes open. “By the end of the day you will you will be making your first jump. Do you understand? If there is any hesitation on the plane or in the door you will be out of here!”

Later that day you make your first jump from a plane, the next day you have already made your second jump. Within a fortnight all of the men are jump qualified.

*August 6, 1942 – Fort Harrison, Montana – 0915 hours*
For the last 18 days your routine has been the same. You wake up at 0600 hours for the next hour you PT, you then change and eat breakfast, by 0800 hours you are formed up and conduct various training for the day. You eat lunch at 1200 hours and are training again by 1300 hours. You finish training at 1700 hours and eat dinner. From there you are in classes from 1800 hours to 2000 hours. 

But today is different. You have formed up on the parade field in your dress uniform. As you stand in formation you can hear the distant sound of bagpipes. A little while later you can see a large formation of soldiers walking down the road. A bagpipe player marches at the front of the formation. They slowly make there way to the parade grounds. The column stops in front of full Colonel Frederick.

In a thick accent “2nd Canadian Parachute Battalion reporting to Fort William Harrison as ordered, Sir!” The Major standing in front of Colonel Frederick salutes in British fashion. “Welcome to Fort Harrison, Major”. Colonel Frederick returns the salute. Colonel Frederick then stands on the dais once again “Canadian soldiers, Welcome to Fort Harrison. I want one thing to be clear. You are no longer Canadians” He then turns to the Americans. “You are no longer Americans. We are the First Special Service Force. It is imperative you understand this.  We are here to complete a mission. We will complete that mission.” He then jumps down. “Any order from a Canadian officer is the same as from an American Officer and vice versa. Anyone who has a problem with this had better pack there bags. “

The group is then dismissed. They make there way to the barracks. They are housed in the same barracks as you. Half the barracks are American and half Canadian. The Canadians are then divided up. Half the force is American and half Canadian. The 1st Battalion of the 1st Regiment is Canadian. 

Over the next few weeks training continued the Canadians become jump qualified. There are some initial problems between the troops. Before the end of September between training and discipline two officers and 450 soldiers are sent back to there original units. Many of the Americans sent were trouble makers and criminals those that continued there ways were sent packing.

Training facilities and equipment were initially lacking, but as the mission of the FSSF was to adapt and necessity is the mother of all invention the FSSF found a way to succeed. From the months of August through September the FSSF trained in the area of physical fitness, parachute qualification, weapons training, demolitions training, and small unit tactics.

From the months October through November you were taught skills in hand-to-hand combat, specifically savate which was taught by the Canadians. At first most of the Americans thought the fighting style was ridiculous. But after being beaten black and blue by the Canadians day after day most of the Americans came around. After gaining proficiency with hand to hand combat, you were introduced to the V42 Combat Knife. A large knife designed for the quick incapacitation of enemies. You learned that the knife could be used either is a slashing or stabbing fashion. You were taught classes on human anatomy and vital points on the human body. You were taught how to bleed a man or quickly kill. 

During the same months you were also taught how to operate as a large unit. After master you were taught how to break up into squads and complete the mission. Multiple squads would often have the same mission and be see who complete the mission to quickest, quietest, and without loss of men. At the same time problem solving skills were taught and emphasized. As necessity is the mother of all invention, you were taught to adapt and overcome. Often times you would be required to complete a field exercise without the necessary equipment or with the loss of men or other challenges.

During the same time you are introduced to foreign weapons. Captured German and Italian firearms have been sent to FSSF. You become familiar with all available weapons. Everyone shoots, disassembles, and assembles the weapons many times. While familiar with the captured weapons, you are not as proficient as with your weapons.   

As winter started to approach you activities outdoors became more intense. Classes indoors became less common and actual field skills were taught. From the months of December until February you were taught skiing, both downhill and cross-country. Norwegian instructors taught you the skills within three weeks 85% of the men were outperforming there instructors. At the same time you were taught rock climbing and ice climbing. Two men were killed when they fell during one of the ice climbs. To make sure the men were even more proficient at ice climbing you went up and down the ice twice a day. Soon to understand the effect of the cold and mountainous climate you would spend weeks in the field, returning to camp to for only a day and then back out in the field. Towards the end it was not uncommon to get up before dawn board a plane, parachute into the mountains, ski for twenty miles, climb a mountain, and then march back to Fort Harrison long after dark.

You also learn how to use the M29 Weasel, a lightweight tracked utility carrier. It is an open cabbed vehicle operated by one driver. It is primarily designed to carry equipment. It has a mount for .30 caliber machinegun. It is air droppable and light enough to be used on snow. 

During the month of March rumors started to spread that Operation Plough, your mission had been cancelled. While nothing official came down from Colonel Frederick you saw little of him. Training continued though, during this time you were giving training on map reading, geography, and culture lessons. 

*March 10, 1943 – Fort Harrison, Montana – 0800 hours*
After morning physical training and breakfast you form up on the parade field. As the morning assignments and training are assigned. You listen up as your squad is mentioned Platoon Sergeant Jefferson yells out “Sergeant Munroe gather Hoffman, Harrison, Harris, Nuemiller, and Jakobsen. Head over to Operations and meet Major Liverpool. 

As half the squad heads over to the Operations Hut you wonder what they have up there sleeves now. As you walk into the Ops Hut you see it busy with the day to day operations and going-ons of the FSSF, as well as Fort Harrison. A private directs you to the briefing room. You have been in the briefing room about a hundred times for classes. As you walk in this time though the windows are blacked out. On the stage in the room is a covered chalkboard and covered table. As you make your way to the front Major Liverpool walks in. 

You know Major Michael Liverpool, FSSF Operations Officer (S-3), to be an excellent officer. He was your Company Commander for about half of your training before he was promoted and sent to operations. He stands about six feet tall, athletic, and very personable. The one thing the men loved about was the fact that he cared about the men and knew how to do his job. It was a sad day he left and went to Headquarters. Many of the men still miss him. You also know he is very informal and comfortable with the men. 

“Sit down men.” Major Liverpool says. He walks to the stage. Followed behind the Major is a 1st Lieutenant (Kerensky) from Headquarters. You have seen him around and completed the training but never with your platoon. Major Liverpool starts “Congratulations men you have almost completed your training. You are being briefed for your final evaluation. Tomorrow night at 1900 hours you will take off from the airfield in a C-47 transport. You will be inserted into unknown territory by parachute. You will make your way to the target and destroy it you will then make your way out and meet up for a debrief.”

He then walks over to the chalk board and removes the cover, the same with the table. On the chalkboard are pictures of the target and surrounding area. On the table is a sand table description of the area. 

“Men just like the real thing, your briefing will be as detailed as possible but plan to know all the information we have available. Lieutenant Kerensky from Headquarters will be accompanying you on the mission. He will be evaluating your performance and judging if you are qualified. He will be a combat asset not just an observer.” Major Liverpool continues.  

“Also understand men this is a simulation you will not being using real bullets and there is to be no killing. They will be fellow soldiers and civilians. Also know this you are being dropped into a somewhat populated area. The civilian population are participants in this mission. If they see you they will call troops into the area. Don’t hurt them if possible. If you sneak up and kill a participant they have been ordered to play dead.”

“Sergeant Munroe you are in charge of the squad, plan the mission, assemble your men on the airfield at 1800 hours for a final check. You have access to all resources on base. Supply knows you are coming so there should be know problems there.”

“The target information is all on these boards. I will be back in a ½ hour to answer your questions.” With that he makes for the door. 

_Your Landing Zone (LZ) is just off the southeast edge of the map in a mountain clearing. Your target is an older brick structure on the south edge of a lake. (Located just south/below the 1092 elevation marker on the map. You are set 10 large satchel charges (10 lbs of plastic compound explosive each). Intelligence indicates that there is a platoon of troops guarding the structure. Intel knows they armed with squad based weapons and possible support weapons, vehicles are limited to light trucks and cars. No armor or half-tracks are known to be in the area. Pictures indicate that there are three machine gun nests around the target. One near the lake on the north side of the structure, one on the southeast side of the structure and one in the middle of the structure near the road. (Imagine the black line on the north/east side of the lake is a road. Yes I know it is an elevation line.) The nearest civilian population is on the north side of the lake about 10 miles away. _


----------



## Widowmaker (May 15, 2006)

_Many posts were lost in the crash. A basic overview of what has happened. The characters were briefed. The characters then requistioned gear and planned for the mission._

*March 11, 1943 - Ft. Harrison, MT - 1813 hours*
The group sits on the airfield waiting to board the plane. The sun starts to set over the mountains to the west of the base. It is difficult to move around. The parachute chafes in all the wrong places. As you sit you go over your jump training and what you are supposed to do.

The ground crew and pilots go over the C-47 Transport. It isn't long before the crew is ready. Major Liverpool walks out of one of the hangers. "Good Luck gentlemen. You are about finished, just remember everyone comes home alive." He then stands next to each man and helps him to his feet and into the plane. 

Finally settling into your seats, you can feel the engine start. The smell of exhaust and avation fuel settle into the fuselage. The Crew Chief shuts the door. You can hear yourself think now. 

Soon the planes enigines are at full speed and the plane starts to move down the runway. Within minutes you are airborne. Its too late now, you are on your way.

*March 11, 1943 - 1947 hours - Location Unknown*
For the last hour and half you have sat in the plane bouncing up and down as the plane makes its way towards your destination. A red light next to the door lights up. The Crew Chief stands and opens the door. A cold blast of air fills the compartment. It going to be a cold night. 

The Crew Chief stands near the door and yells over the engines "Stand up! Hook up! Check Equipment!"  At each command he gives the a hand and arm signal to make sure everyone understands. Each man checks the chute of the man in front of him and then yells. "Seven okay! Six okay! Five okay! Four okay! Three okay! Two okay! One okay!" 

"Move to the door!" As each man takes six steps forward you hook up to the cable running along the ceiling. A static line will deploy your parachute for you. SSG Munroe is the first in the doorway. The mountainoues terrain below zooms by, you can see snow on the hills and mountains.

The green light flashes. "Go! Go! Go!" The Crew Chief yells. SSG Munroe jumps out of the plane into the black. For a minute there is a feeling of falling into nothingness with nothing to save you. The there is a jerking that twists your spine and pulls you of of the sky. Your parachute opens and the next thing you know you are drifting towards each, the feeling of falling gone replaced by floating.

[sblock] Parachute (Tumble) Check - 2 rolls (1 for landing accuracy, 1 to prevent damage)
SSG Munroe - 1d20+9 = 16,19
SGT Hoffman - 1d20+10 = 28, 21
SGT Harris - 1d20+8 = 23, 19
SGT Harrison - 1d20+6-4 = 15, 8 - Tumble check for damage = 1d20+6 = 10 = 4 points damage -1 for DR = 3
CPL Nuemiller - 1d20-4 = 7, 3 - Tumble check for damage- 1d20 = 18 = 2 Points damage
Tech/4 Jakobsen- 1d20+7 = 5, 19
LT Kerensky - 1d20+6 = 21, 22 [/sblock]

First to land is SSG Munroe he lands around the out edge of the LZ. A soft plump greets you as you enter into the snow in the clearing. Next SGT Hoffman lands on the LZ in the center. SGT Harris is next about 50 feet from SGT Hoffman. SGT Harrison lands at the other edge of the clearing. Although as he lands his foot lands in the snow and he twists his knee, as he rolls out. LT Kerensky lands about 50 feet on the other side of the SGT Harris.

CPL Nuemiller and Tech/4 Jakobsen
[sblock] CPL Nuemiller makes his way down. But you realize you are off course, way off course. You see the others off to your right. You are going to be way off course. You realize that you are drifting towards a large stand of trees. You twist and pull trying not to land in the trees but it is to late. You slam into the trees. Hitting branches and limbs. You are scraped up as you come to a stop 30 feet suspended of the ground.

Tech/4 Jakobsen makes his way down behind CPL Nuemiller. You realize that you are drifitng off course. You are sucked in the same draft that caught Nuemiller. You realize you are about to come down in the trees but are able to steer clear and land about 100 feet from Nuemiller. You see he is suspended in the trees. [/sblock]

SGT Harris
[sblock] Just before you land you see two chutes way off course. They were drifting to the Southeast. You figure they must be at least a mile off course. [/sblock]

As the main group lands they realize that two men are missing - CPL Nuemiller and Tech/4 Jakobsen.


----------



## Vigilance (May 15, 2006)

Takes a head count of the team and realizes he is missing two men. 

Did anyone see where Nuemiller and Jakobsen went down? If not I think we should head toward the objective. If they do the same, there's a chance we can meet them en route.


----------



## Starman (May 15, 2006)

_Wow! What a rush_, Harris thinks as he lands. _I don't think I'll ever get tired of doing that._

"I saw two chutes about a mile southeast of here," Harris says to Munroe. "We can hike that fairly quickly. I'm thinking we should so we ain't all split up."


----------



## JDL (May 16, 2006)

Kerensky rolls over just as he hits the ground, and grins beneath his parachute. _It might have merely been the once-in-a-lifetime jump, but I did perfectly._ He stands up and unclips his parachute as Munroe and Harris talk.

"I agree," Kerensky says, nodding at Harris as he folds his parachute. "We should all hike over to their location, and then change our route and plan of action accordingly. After all, if they were severely injured-" Here he pauses to bury his parachute under some snow. "If they were injured," Kerensky continues, "we will have to treat them as best we can and then complete the mission without their particular skills. If they aren't injured, we can just make the rest of the hike to the target from their location.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 16, 2006)

Jim falls at the ground making a little roll he puts his parachute undr some branches and good concealed. He starts waling towards the place he saw Nuemiller traped in some trees. When he get there he ask Nuemiller if he his injured. He starts to climb the tree as he talks to Nuemiller.

*'Your ok? let me get to the right branch and i will try to pull you up'*

Climb +2


----------



## Dracomeander (May 16, 2006)

Hoffman touches down and starts collecting his chute and looking for a place to stash it.

"No major inuries, people? Harrison, how you doing? That didn't look too pleasant on your landing. Do you need me to look at it or can you walk it off?
"I agree with the Lieutenant. We should regroup with the others quickly."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 20, 2006)

*Tech/4 Jakobsen*

Climb Check
[sblock] Climb check 1d20+2 = 22 [/sblock]

Jakobsen deftly climbs up the tree and finds Nuemiller out cold. It appears he hit head pretty good on a big branch. His chute is tangled in the tree pretty good. From the looks of it will take more than you to get him down.


----------



## Vigilance (May 20, 2006)

All right then. Since it's not far, and since we don't have any enemy activity, let's get the whole team assembled and tend to our wounded (if any).


----------



## Widowmaker (May 20, 2006)

Harrison looks over and shakes his head "I am fine just a rough landing. I will walk it off."

The moon peaks out between the mostly cloudy night sky. Having trained for night operations it is not long before your eyes adjust to the low-light. A slight breeze blows covering the sound of your movement. You figure it is about 45 degrees out. 

Once the group is assembled it is not long before you are making your way towards the others. At first the going is rough. In some areas there is snow pack up to your knees, in other areas there is no snow. After a little bit you are able to manuever between the snow and dry areas.

You have generally making your way uphill more and more. You are soon hiking up the mountain. After about 15 minutes of walking in tactical column, to make sure that you are not ambushed, you start to make out a white parachute hanging in a tree. You are still another 15 minutes away.


----------



## Lukeworm (May 20, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> "No major inuries, people? Harrison, how you doing? That didn't look too pleasant on your landing. Do you need me to look at it or can you walk it off?"



Harrison walks carefully for the a few minutes, checking that his ankle can support his ‎weight. "I guess I'm fine. You know every time I have to jump of a plane ‎I wonder way I didn't join the Marines instead of this flying circus. I'm ‎sure the worst they have to do in an exercise is jump of a boat, wade a ‎few yards in shallow water and then they sit under a palm tree drinking ‎margaritas for the rest of the day."‎

             ‎


----------



## Starman (May 20, 2006)

Harris points out the parachute in case anyone else didn't see it. He felt strangely calm. _Probably 'cause it's still just a training op. I suppose the real thing'll feel different_, he thought.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 21, 2006)

Jim backs back to the tree trunk and starts climbing up to take a look in the direcction the rest of the team should have landed. He uses the binoculars and metodical spots after his friends he sits doing this a couple of ours taking a look at Nuemiller now and then.

Spot +15
Climb +2
Binoculars -1 every 50 feet


----------



## Widowmaker (May 21, 2006)

*Tech/4 Jakobsen*

You try to climb a little higher but you realize the tree will not support your weight. You use your binoculars to try and find the other team members. About 20 minutes later you see the others approaching. They are only 1/2 mile away when you spot them. They appear to be heading your direction. You figure they saw the parachute hanging in the tree.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 21, 2006)

*Others*

You slowly make your way to the parachute. After another few minutes you see Jakobsen in the tree. He appears to see you. 

Hanging in the tree is a Nuemiller. He appears motionless and still attached to his parachute harness. He is hanging 30 feet of the ground, with his parachute and parachute cords are tangled severely. 

After another few minutes you are next to the tree.


----------



## Starman (May 21, 2006)

"Oh, great," Harris mutters, seeing Neumiller unconscious in the tree. "Hey, Jakobsen, can you get up to him?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 21, 2006)

*Harris*

Jakobsen is within reaching distance of Nuemiller.


----------



## Lukeworm (May 21, 2006)

"Just "‎"Just the kind of troubles that jumping of a perfectly good airplane will get ‎you into." Harrison mumbles, just load enough to be heard. ‎

‎"Neumiller, see if you can tear the chute of those g!@#$%d branches. ‎We'll catch him when he falls. And someone should keep watch for ‎unfriendlies 'cause this sure can get noisy." ‎

With that said Harrison puts his pack and gun leaning on a nearby rock ‎and stands ready under Jakobsen.‎


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 21, 2006)

Lukeworm said:
			
		

> ‎"Neumiller, see if you can tear the chute of those g!@#$%d branches. ‎We'll catch him when he falls. ‎




*'Hey man! he cant hear you, dont you see he is unconscious?' 'even if he could he just is to high i think to let him fall'* Jim draws his knife and starts drawing himself out on the branch so he can cut just some few of the cords to see if he drops lower *'givme a sec and be ready to catch him'*


----------



## Starman (May 21, 2006)

"Catch him? He's thirty feet up!" Harris starts to hollar before catching himself and lowering his voice. He thinks for a second and then says, "What if we use our parachutes to catch him? We can stack a few of them and if we all take hold, we might be able to cushion his fall better than if we try catching him with our hands."


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 22, 2006)

Jim draws his knife and hold it in his mouth while he climbs out on the branch* 'I'll cut some few cords to see if he gets lower. be ready to catch him if the rest of the cords snaps'*

Climb +2


----------



## Widowmaker (May 22, 2006)

About the time of the talking and movement in the tree Nuemiller wakes up. He is able to help out and between the squad you are able get him safely down.

It isn't long before you have regrouped and are headed for your objective.

OOC- Ilium you still have the few points of damage for the landing - nothing serious though. If no one has anything vital they need to do I will post the next part a little latter. I want to give everyone a chance to chime in if they need something.


----------



## Ilium (May 22, 2006)

Once safely on the ground, Neumiller shakes his head a little woozily and re-arranges his clothes.  *"Sorry, boss,"* he says with a wry smile.  *"Couldn't see the tree for the forest."*


----------



## Starman (May 22, 2006)

Harris laughs quietly. "You know, Johnny, this is just like the time you kept insisting that tree was a sentry when we were doing that night op a few weeks ago. In fact, I think you said the same damn thing then, too." The sergeant trails off into quiet laughter again.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 23, 2006)

*March 12, 1943 – Location Unknown – 0312 hours*

For the last five hours you have marched to your target. You have taken your time being careful as you were taught. Occasionally to stop to make navigational corrections, wait for what you thought might be enemy patrols, and to circle back on your tracks to see if you are being followed. Finally though you are overlooking your target. 

As you sit looking over the barrel of your weapon, the thick white snow continues to come down, you can feel your clothes being soaked by the snow. As you slowly exhale you can see your breath. Looking down to the small camp you observe three sentries patrolling around the perimeter of your target.

You are to southwest of the target, about 1/2 mile distant. The main building is lit by one light on each side. The lights only illuminate out about 20 feet. Every once in a while you see a three man patrol pass under the lights. It is difficult to make out since the snow started falling about 2 hours ago. 

In the distance you make out the occasional bark of a dog or two. And rarely do you see a truck pass up and down the road. No boats have been seen on the lake, but one is tied to the dock. The machine gun nests appear to be manned by what numbers you cannot make out. 

A shiver runs up and down your body as the snow is starting to soak through your clothes.


----------



## Vigilance (May 23, 2006)

Munroe will make a Survival check (he has the Track feat as well) to try and determine the level of patrol activity in our immediate area.

Chuck


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 23, 2006)

*'Taking a better look Sir'* Jim looks up at the sky and down again at the target as he draws his binoculars drops his thompson and backpack and everything that can make noise except his pistol. Lies down on his belly and crawls 20 ft to the right and 20 ft forwards keeping hidden and making as little noise as possible. When he gets to a big rock and some low bushes he starts sweeping over the area looking for more guards making contrast with the with snow and keeping his ears open if he can ear any snow crunshing under military boots.

hide +14
move silently +14
listen +13
spot +15


----------



## Widowmaker (May 24, 2006)

Munroe checks the area for the patrol activity. From this distance it is hard to determine the exact number of people in the area, also because they are walking over there tracks it is even more difficult. But you are able to get a good idea of how long they have been here and the number of patrols.

You figure the guards have only been here about 2-3 hours max because of wear patterns in the snow and the path is not worn down. You figure there are two patrols of three. You also notice another 3 man patrol that is walking around the outer perimeter somewhere. The outer patrol has a dog with them as well.

You notice from the patterns in the snow that outer patrol ignores a large area. They enter and exit at the same point. Making you to believe there might be mines or something else in the untouched area.

Survival Check
[sblock] 1d20+8+2-4=17 [/sblock]

Jakobsen slithers down to the rock and branch concealment. Most of the others don't even notice you are gone. Jakobsen gets into postion and starts scanning and listening for the enemy. 

It takes a few minutes but in time you are able to see the heat and breath off of the guards in the machine gun nests. You figure there are three in each.

You also hear the movement of a patrol just within the treeline. You finally spot them. There are three of them and a dog. All are carrying Kar 98 bolt action rifles.

You notice the three man patrol walking around the building is actually two three man patrols.  

Skill Check
[sblock] Move Silent 1d20+14=29
Spot 1d20+15+2 = 34
Listen 1d20+13-4 = 28 [/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (May 24, 2006)

Neumiller scans the buildings and fence, mentally noting likely spots to place charges for maximum effect in minimum time, as well as trying to determine if the fence is electrified and if so how it can most quickly be disabled.

_OOC: Demolitions +16, Disable Device +11_


----------



## Widowmaker (May 24, 2006)

*Nuemiller*

You look at the fence and surrounding area. The fence is a zig-zag split rail wood fence. It stands only 3 feet high, it stands on the edge of the area were the guards have avoided walking. The guards don't walk on either side of the fence. They enter and exit through only one spot. 

[sblock] No Disable Device check necessary - There is no way electricity runs to the wood fence. And you can jump over the fence or crawl under it if necessary. [/sblock] 

The building itself looks to be an old powerplant or mill of some sort. It does not appear operational, in fact it looks like you will be doing the buidling a favor by destroying it. It is a 3 story brick building. On the west side is a smoke stack that is another 3-4 stories tall. 

The overall area around the building looks long abandoned. There are no trucks in the yard (west side), there is no sound of machinery, and the wood and coal hoopers are long empty. The only light you see inside the building is on the southwest corner. It appears to be near  a door and is part of an officer structure. You see no one inside. 

Demo
[sblock] 1d20+16=25 - You figure there will be 3-4 central support columns inside the buidling 2 charges on each and 1-2 near the smokestake will take down the entire building. Looking at the buidling you will definately have to enter the building. There will be no way of destroying it from the outside alone. [/sblock]


----------



## JDL (May 24, 2006)

Kerensky silently watches and listens to the other members of the squad. _They are the eyes and ears and nose,_ he reminds himself, crouching down in the snow. _And I... I am the brain._ He pats his gloves together and sighs.

Then Kerensky draws a square in the snow and looks up at the other team members. "Tell me what you know," he says. He begins to control his breathing and focus his mind, entering the analytical trance he once used for occult rituals. _It's like a lifetime ago, now..._

OOC: Smart Hero Talent: Plan, +11


----------



## Lukeworm (May 24, 2006)

Harrison lays low in the bushes near kerensky marking people and placements in the snow. ‎‎''Three patrols, that’s nine hostiles plus a dog or two. Three MG nests here, here and here ‎that's nine more. There are probably a few gate guards and a guard commander on duty as ‎well. So there are more then twenty active guards. Any one noticed something else?"  ‎


----------



## Starman (May 25, 2006)

Looking around, Harris thinks that this is going to be tough. "Are we going to need all of our demolitions to take out that building?" he asks.


----------



## Vigilance (May 25, 2006)

I wonder if we could draw some of the patrols away?

If not, I think stealth is our best bet. 

How long would it take to circle it? Maybe there's a weakness somewhere in the defenses.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 25, 2006)

*SSG Munroe*

You figure it will take between 45 minutes to 1 hours to get to the otherside without drawing attention to yourself.

If you rushed it. Maybe 15-30 minutes.


----------



## Dracomeander (May 25, 2006)

"The one thing I'm noticing is our window of opportunity is vanishingly small. They're in a quiet bowl. Any noise we make will carry easily to those in the MG nests and the other patrols. Anything we do to eliminate the patrols and nest will need to be done nearly simultaneously or extremely quietly, or we will have a full-fledged firefight on our hands. And that means a blown mission if not worse."


----------



## Ilium (May 25, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Looking around, Harris thinks that this is going to be tough. "Are we going to need all of our demolitions to take out that building?" he asks.



 Neumiller cocks his head to one side for a moment in thought then replies, "Not really.  If I place 'em right."  He pauses for a moment then says, *"Now I know we're supposed to be treating this as real, but there's one thing: Somebody's going to have to decide if we really blew the target or not.  I know I could knock that pile of bricks down with one pack, but to sell it to the cheap seats we should probably use more.  What do you have in mind?"*


----------



## Lukeworm (May 25, 2006)

"Harrison raises his eyes from the diagram in the snow back to the target. 

"The way I see it we ‎need to take the outer patrol first, it is close to the tree line so we can sneak near and ambush ‎them. 
The dog can be a problem however, we need to somehow distract it or spoil its ability ‎to smell. I heard that pepper powder can cause dogs to sneeze but I guess were out of it. ‎Maybe we can drug the dog with something from the medical kit. Hoffmann you're the doc ‎what do you say?"  ‎


----------



## Vigilance (May 25, 2006)

This might be the time to split the team. One group attacks from above, to draw the patrols away or at least distract them while a stealth team enters and plants the explosives. 

Or we could pick a spot where only one machinegun can target us and go in heavy.


----------



## Starman (May 25, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Neumiller cocks his head to one side for a moment in thought then replies, "Not really.  If I place 'em right."  He pauses for a moment then says, *"Now I know we're supposed to be treating this as real, but there's one thing: Somebody's going to have to decide if we really blew the target or not.  I know I could knock that pile of bricks down with one pack, but to sell it to the cheap seats we should probably use more.  What do you have in mind?"*




"I'm not sure, but I'm thinking that if we don't need all of the demoltions to blow that thing up, then we can use the rest for something. I don't know, a distraction, or taking out one of those machine gun nests, or something." Harris says.


----------



## Lukeworm (May 26, 2006)

‎"You mean we actually have live explosives? I thought this charges were duds like the bullets ‎and the frag grenades. I understand that this exercise is supposed to be as real as it can but ‎this is stretching it to far even for the army."‎


----------



## Vigilance (May 27, 2006)

Is there any way to see a simple line diagram of this place? I think that would help us figure out a plan of attack.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 27, 2006)

_Sorry about the low quality on this picture. I will get something a little better next time._  :\ 

Blue - Water/Lake/Stream
Black in water- Pier
Green - Trees
Yellow - Road
Red - MG nests
Grey - Building
Black curved Line - Fence - The gate is next to the stream on the road side

_Edit:_ The outer patrol walks about 75 yards from the fence. 

The inner patrol walks in between the building and the MG nests.


----------



## Starman (May 28, 2006)

"It doesn't seem like they're really prepared for an assault from across the lake. What if we go around to the other side and sneak over from that way?" Harris suggests.


----------



## Vigilance (May 29, 2006)

*OOC:*


No need to apologize WM, that map helped clear things up in my mind nicely, thus doing its job 







I'm with you Harris. I think skirting the edge of the lake and attacking from that direction is the way to go.


----------



## Starman (May 29, 2006)

"Well, what are we waiting for?" Harris grins. "Let's do it!"


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 29, 2006)

Jim nods and follow Harri's tail.


----------



## Lukeworm (May 29, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> "Well, what are we waiting for?" Harris grins. "Let's do it!"




OOC: We are waiting 'til the weekend is over of course  .

       WM - now that we have a map to refer to, where are the suspected mines?


----------



## Widowmaker (May 29, 2006)

You notice no footprints along the fence. The black semi circle on the bottom half of the map. The only place that the guards walk near the fence is near the stream, otherwise they give the fence a wide berth, on both sides.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 30, 2006)

The squad travels slowly to the westside of the compound. First though the squad has to move from its present position through the valley floor and cross the stream. Then loop around and use the trees for cover and concealment as they approach from the lakeside.

Move Silent Checks
SSG Munroe 19 
SGT Hoffman 27 
SGT Harris 16 
SGT Harrison 11 
CPL Nuemiller 6 
Tech/4 Jakobsen 15 
LT Kerensky 20

The squad starts to cross the into the lowland area of the valley and pass over the stream, it takes a little time to find a crossing point. With Jakobsen on point, Munroe and Kerensky follow close behind. 

Next comes Harrison. He makes it up the bank and is helping Nuemiller when the bank gives way. The two go splashing into the water, making a loud splash. 

Hoffman was about to cross but stops when the men fall in. Harris (on rear security) is still in the grass. 

Not far off a dog can be heard barking and men yelling. Although from a distance you are not sure what is being said, but they are speaking German.

The bank is about 4-5 feet tall. You found a shorter part of the bank to cross where the stream is shallow. Those on the banks are in wild grass that stands between knee height to waist height. The grass is wet from the snow. Those in the water are exposed. 

The group is about 150 feet from the fence. 

Grass and Darkness provide 40% concealment.  

Intiative
SGT Hoffman 21
Guard #1 20 
SGT Harris 16 
SSG Munroe 16
SGT Harrison 16 
Dog 15
Tech/4 Jakobsen 15 
Cpl Nuemiller 11 
Guard #2 10 
LT Kerensky 8
Guard #3 7


----------



## Ilium (May 30, 2006)

Neumiller hisses, *"@$#%"*, draws his combat knife and looks to Kerensky and the others who have made it across for guidance.

_OOC: Just wanted to let you know I'm here and will post a real action when it gets closer to my initiative._


----------



## Starman (May 30, 2006)

_Not what we needed_, Harris thinks. He flattens himself in the grass at the edge of the bank and brings his Springfield up ready to fire if necessary.


----------



## Lukeworm (May 30, 2006)

‎_~Just great, we can't even cross this @#$% stream without making a racket like %^&* ‎recruits.~_‎

Harrison hauls himself over the bank out of the streambed on the opposite side to the guards. ‎He drops prone in a patch of tall grass aiming the LMG at any visible guards.   ‎


----------



## Dracomeander (May 30, 2006)

_Great! Not a lot of hunters among us. Now the prey has been alerted._

Hoffman drops into a swale near the stream using the conteurs of the land and the long grass to provide as much concealment as possible. He starts to bring his weapon into line with the approaching voices then switches to ready for knife work. Straining his ears to make out as much of what the guards are saying as possible, Hoffman starts moving quietly to flank the approaching guards using the terrain as much as possible.


----------



## Vigilance (May 30, 2006)

Munroe is going to drop down and crawl deeper into the grass to get a clear shot on his initiative.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 30, 2006)

*Jim Jakobsen*

Jim drops on his belly and crawls somewhere he can has the best concealmetn possible he readines his thompson.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 30, 2006)

As Hoffman drops down into the grass near the stream, he pulls his knife out. He strains against the sound of the stream to try an figure out where the guards and K9 are located. 

Hoffman Skill Checks
[sblock] 14 - Listen
21 - Hide  You figure the guards are on the west side of the stream. You are not sure but you figure the guards are 60-90 feet northwest of the stream. [/sblock]

Harris drops to the gound pulling his sniper rifle into position, waiting for the chance to take a shot.

Harris Spot Check
[sblock] 17  Harris scans the area looking for the guards and dog. But becuase of the tall grass and darkness you are not able to see anything. [/sblock]

Munroe creeps in the grass scanning for the enemy.

Munroe Skill Check
[sblock] 26 - Listen
Munroe figures the guards are about 70 feet away almost due north of his present postion. They are on the same side of the stream as him. He figures he has between 15-20 seconds before the guards and K9 will be on top of him. [/sblock]

Harrison takes two steps in the water and jumps onto the bank near Hoffman and Harris. He ducks down and starts looking to the west.

Harrison Listen Check  
[sblock]  10 You figure the guards are approaching from the west. [/sblock]

The dog gives a slight wimper. It becomes obvious to everyone that the dog and guards are on the west side of the stream. At best guess they are at the most 100 feet away.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 31, 2006)

As the sound of footsteps and grass being pushed around, the group hears the guard walking there way. 

Jakobsen crawls about 5 feet away from the group into a thick stand of grass. 

Jakobsen Hide Check
[sblock] 24 - hide
Jakobsen finds a thick patch of grass with a small dip that hides most of his body from easy view. [/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (May 31, 2006)

Neumiller, having failed to climb the steep bank and not wanting to make yet more noise hurrying back across the water, crouches in the frigid river as low as he can and hugs the bank hoping to escape detection.

_OOC: Sadly I have a Hide modifier of +0.  Move Silently, too._


----------



## JDL (May 31, 2006)

OOC: Sorry, Enworld was not letting me on for a few days. I'm back now. Also, WM, did you see my Plan check? If you did, I'm not seeing the result of the check.

IC: Kerensky quickly mumbles every curse word in every language he knows, and quietly draws his pistol. He'd have to wait for an opening, so instead he crawls within whispering distance of Jakobsen (but not so close as to endanger him) and attempts to slid himself beneath the cover of tall grass.

As he slides into a ditch, he looks up and scans the skyline for the communications tower.

OOC: Hide +1, without the Plan benefit. Search +10, without the Plan benefit. (Spot -1, if that's a more appropriate skill.)


----------



## Widowmaker (May 31, 2006)

Nuemiller quickly and quietly ducks behind a large rock in the stream, trying to stay out of the water as much as possible.

Nuemiller Skill Check
[sblock] 19 - Move Silent
20 - Hide[/sblock]

Kerensky slides nearby to Jakobsen's position. He disappears into the grass.

Kerensky Plan Check
[sblock] 14 - Plan Check
OOC - Lasts 4 rounds = 24 seconds. It has been over 4 rounds of movement to get to the stream. 
21 - Hide Check
10  - Spot Check 
You easily see the communications tower is on a hill to the northeast. It was not visible before because of the trees. It is easily seen now with is red light flashing on top of it. [/sblock]

As the squad takes positions they wait. For those on the east bank and in the water, the shape of guard becomes visible on the west bank he is walking along the raised bank of the stream. He carries his rifle in the ready position. He is only 50 feet away, when the same thing that happened to Harrison and Nuemiller happens to the guard. He slips into the water making a huge splash.

For those on the west bank you cannot see anything but you hear a loud splashig sound in the stream it is only about 50 feet north of your current position. 

A loud scream of suprise and anger blurts from the guards mouth. "F%*$!" 

Another voice only 40 feet north of the squads position on the west bank states "Speak in German!" 

End of Round 1

Intiative
SGT Hoffman 21
SGT Harris 16 
SSG Munroe 16
SGT Harrison 16 
Guard #1 15
Dog 15
Tech/4 Jakobsen 15 
Cpl Nuemiller 11 
Guard #2 10 
LT Kerensky 8
Guard #3 7


----------



## Ilium (May 31, 2006)

Neumiller transfers his knife to his left hand and draws his pistol as well, trying to keep an eye on the floundering guard without being seen.  He clenches his teeth to stop their chattering as his legs start to go numb from the icy water.*


_*Or so I would guess. _


----------



## Widowmaker (May 31, 2006)

_Here is a new map. I am trying a new program, please be patient. I am still figureing it out._

Squares are 5 feet.

1 - Jakobsen
2 - Kerensky
3 - Munroe
4 - Nuemiller
5 - Hoffman
6 - Harrison
7  - Harris
8 - Guard


----------



## Starman (Jun 1, 2006)

Harris quietly crawls forward to the edge of the river bank trying to stay down under the cover of the tall grass.


----------



## Vigilance (Jun 2, 2006)

Munroe mutters a curse to himself at how close the guards are, fires off several shots in the direction of the noise to "discourage" anyone from coming closer.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 2, 2006)

Hoffman easily sees the first guard standing in the water.

Skill Check
[sblock] 20 - Spot Check
Hoffman see another guard emerge from the grass looking over at the guard in the water. He doesn't seem to notice you and is focused on the guard in the water. [/sblock]  

Harris slides throught the grass trying to get into a postion where he has some concealment in the grass and not be noticed. 

Skill Checks
[sblock] 23 - Move Silent Check
18 - Hide Check 
26- Spot Check
Harris slides like a snake through the grass, not a sound heard as he gets to within a few feet of the stream bank. He burrows into a mat of grass finding a good sniper hole. As he adjusts into position he sees one guard in the water, another standing a few feet away on the bank looking at his partner in the water, and see the another guard walking in the grass, he sees only the shoulders and head wading through the grass. He is only 30-40 feet from the rest of the squads position. [/sblock]

Munroe grabs his rifle and goes to put a few rounds down range. When he pulls the trigger the first time there is a loud 'click!' The weapon misfires! 

Rolled a 1!

[sblock] It will take 2 move actions to clear the weapon. One has been done this round. [/sblock]

After Harrison drops to grass and aims his LMG, he slides into the grass for concealmeant.

Skill Check
[sblock] 15 - Hide Check
28  - Spot Check
Harrison sees one guard in the water, another standing a few feet away on the bank looking at his partner in the water, and just the shoulders and head of another in the wading through the grass. He is only 30-40 feet from the rest of the squads position. [/sblock]

The members on the west bank hear the sound of a guard and dog approach from the north. Those on the east bank see the guard. (Nuemiller hears it) He stops about 10 feet from the group. He turns on his flashlight for a second scanning the grass for whatever made the sound. The white light ruins the adjusted natural night vision of all. The dog barks and pulls the guard towards the stream. They walk between Munroe and Kerensky, never even knowing they were there. He and the dog stop just short of going in the water.

OOC:
Tech/4 Jakobsen 15 
Cpl Nuemiller 11 
Guard #2 10 
LT Kerensky 8
Guard #3 7


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 2, 2006)

Hoffman curses inwardly as he realizes he is on the wrong side of the stream to close with the approaching guards. He hugs the ground trying to stay concealed. He puts his knife away and and readies his carbine for when the fecal matter hits the oscillating device.

OOC: Hide, Move Silently, Spot, & Listen


----------



## Starman (Jun 2, 2006)

Morgan Harris brings his rifle up and sights along the barrel. He takes a deep breath and slowly exhales. When his lungs are empty, his whole body goes still and he pulls the trigger back, shooting at the guard on the bank looking at his companion in the water.


----------



## Lukeworm (Jun 2, 2006)

Harrison trys to remain hidden while tracking the guards to the north with the LMG. 

~Better wait before I start blasting away, just maybe we can take them quietly. But the moment someone makes aloud noise its showtime. I didn't carry this @#$% heavy gun all night for nothing.~


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 2, 2006)

Jim stays put at his position looking upstream to see what the other patrol does.

hide +14
spot +15


----------



## Ilium (Jun 2, 2006)

Neumiller pops up from behind the rock and squeezes off a shot at the man with the dog.


Attack +5 Ranged (2d6 20/x2).  I believe he's inside 30' so no range penalty.
If Neumiller's has any cover from the rock, he gets an additional +1 to his defense (base 5) due to Infantry training levels.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 2, 2006)

Jakobsen slides into the grass a little more, trying not to be seen or heard from the dog or guard nearby. 

[sblock] No Hide Roll needed, he already did one last round. As for the spot roll, he cannot see anything else due to the tall grass. Sorry!!" [/sblock]

From where Nuemiller sits in the water he sees the one guard up stream, a few seconds later he sees the other one with the dog only 20 feet away at the bank that gave way. He slides around the rock using it for cover and a rest with his rifle. He aims and squeezes the trigger. A loud bang and a slight kick, but with the adrenliene running through his body he doesn't feel a thing or notice the noise.

7 - Attack Roll - Its still a hit, they are only blanks. Nuemiller does have 1/2 Cover from the rock. 

The guard in the water upstream dives into the water. He aims his weapon towards the sound of the gunfire but he cannot see a thing.


----------



## Lukeworm (Jun 2, 2006)

The moment Harrison hears the shot he fires a burst at the guard on the bank.‎

OOC: autofire attack +9 (including Shock Assault 1 bonus).‎


----------



## JDL (Jun 2, 2006)

OOC: Okay, I was just checking. Thanks.

IC: Kerensky watches as the other begin to fire and studies the guard. _I can do this._ He raises his head up and raises his piston at the guard.

"Now," he says and pulls the trigger.


```
Exploit Weakness Talent (DC 15) at +11. One pistol shot at +4, +7 with Exploit Weakness.
```


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 3, 2006)

Jim starts crawling forward trying to get to the tree trunk unseen and unheard

hide +14
move silently +14


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 3, 2006)

Harris puts the rifle into the pocket of his shoulder, he slowly brings the rifle up, aims, exhales and squeezes the trigger. Harris is suprised by the pull, but he knows that the guard he was aiming at would normally be dead. He knows he hit!

The guard looks up to see the muzzle flash.

Harrison looks down the barrel of his LMG. He aims at the guard in the water and lets a burst of 30.06 bullets fly. Even though they are blanks the weapon still has some recoil to it. The valley is filled with the sound of automatic gun fire. Harrison looks at the guard in the water and imagines the bullets hitting!

Jakobsen slides forward to the log quietly and finds a spot to hide. The guard with the dog doesn't notice a thing. 

The guard in the water realizes that he has been ambushed and killed stands up cursing a line of words. He walks over to the bank, takes off his helmet, and sits down. 

Kerensky looks at the guard with his back to him. Kerensky figures this will be easy! He pulls the pistol up, aims, and fires a shot at the guard! He knows it was a hit!

The guard standing on the bank over his friend in the water seeing and hearing the firing, also realizes that he has been ambushed. He walks over to his friend and sits next to him. He doesn't look as unhappy as his friend. He just shrugs his shoulders and sits down. 

End of Round 2 

Intiative
SGT Hoffman 21
SSG Munroe 16
Guard #1 15
Dog 15
Tech/4 Jakobsen 15 
Cpl Nuemiller 11 
SGT Harris 11 
SGT Harrison 11
LT Kerensky 8

OOC: Hoffman has his rifle out and ready. Munroe needs only one more move action to clear the jam.


----------



## Vigilance (Jun 3, 2006)

Munroe curses silently and moves back toward where the majority of his teammates seem to be (Listen check to determine this maybe?). Working to clear his gun the entire way.









*OOC:*


 Taking a move action toward shot noises and taking a move action to work on clearing the weapon.


----------



## Starman (Jun 3, 2006)

His mind clear and focused, Harris quietly pivots toward the guard with the dog. _Dog can't play dead, so I gotta take the guard down._ The sergeant takes aim at the guard and eases the trigger back for another shot.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 4, 2006)

Jim concealed with the tre trunk aims his weapon and fires at the guard with the dog.

Thompson +7


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 8, 2006)

Hoffman waits to see what the guard on the bank does.

Munroe clears the jam in the weapon stands up and starts walking towards the shots, the next thing he know he is standing behind the guard on the bank with the dog. He is looking at the sound of the gunfire and such, he looks over his shoulder and sees you.

He drops his weapon and puts his hand in the air. "I give up!" he says in English. His one hand holds the dogs leash in check. The dog starts barking, but the guard tells is to heel.

As the others look at the guard with the dog they see Munroe has captured the guard.

End of Combat


----------



## Starman (Jun 8, 2006)

Harris peeks up over the grass. _Huh. That wasn't too bad._ He stands up and jogs over to SGT Munroe. "What now, Sergeant? Do we just leave these guys here to play dead while we move on?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 8, 2006)

The guard chimes in "We have instructions to do exactly as told to help simulate a real mission, since bodies can be moved or destroyed. We will do as told, but we have orders not to talk to anyone, other than about what I have told you. If we are found by another patrol we are to remain silent."


----------



## JDL (Jun 8, 2006)

Kerensky pushes himself to his feet and tucks away his pistol. _That went well. They handled the minor setbacks calmly. How they work against zombies, of course, remains to be seen. Still, as good as soldiers as I'll find._ With a grim smile, he shakes his head. _Far better than me, at any rate._

He jogs over to Munroe and nods. "Sergeant," he says, brushing the snow off his jacket, "If I may. I recommend we hide the bodies, and set up demolitions around our target and the radio tower."

Shielding his eyes from the sun, he scans the horizon warily. "Of course, further recon of the remaining area might also be required. You never know..."


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 8, 2006)

"Uh, Lieutenant. This was just the outer patrol. Hiding the bodies is definitely a good idea, but a couple of us should keep watch for the other patrols. I'm sure the noise we caused here will be drawing them here and have alerted the MG nests.
"Anybody have any ideas how we're going to cross the open ground to get close enough to take out those nests?"

With that, Hoffman moves off to find a spot to watch for the approach of the other patrols while waiting for the group to gather themselves and decide where to move next.


----------



## JDL (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC: Ack! That's what I get for posting before my coffee hour.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 8, 2006)

Jim uses his binoculars to look at the nereast nest trying to see hif the crew is agitaded or pointing their way.

Spot +15


----------



## Lukeworm (Jun 8, 2006)

‎"OK men we handled this well." Harrison say's "Don't get too cocky however this were just ‎three guards and there are plenty more. I'll bet they show up real fast now that they know we're ‎here."‎

‎"So Serg. do we lay an ambush here or try to sneak closer to the objective. Come to think of ‎it we can do both, leave some men here to set the ambush while the rest use the distraction to ‎sneak in and plant the explosives."‎


----------



## Starman (Jun 9, 2006)

Harris nods. "Not a bad idea, Harrison. If we're going to do it, though, we best be quick. The rest of 'em," he nods toward the guards, "aren't going to be long in coming."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 9, 2006)

Jakobsen cannot see anything. Between the height of the grass, distance, and it being night there is no way to see the MG nests with the Bino's.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 9, 2006)

Neumiller slogs out of the river and spends a few moments wringing the excess water out of his pants legs.  He then jogs over and joins the others.

When a trap is suggested he offers, *"I could rig up a couple of grenades under the snow if we can draw them into a good spot."*

OOC: Sorry for the slow posting.  I'm under a big crunch at work and home.  I'll make an effort to post daily, though.


----------



## Starman (Jun 11, 2006)

"So, how about Neumiller rigs a trap here and one other guy stays with him to 'occupy' any guards that come wandering? The other four move in on the target and take that out. That sound like a plan?" Harris asks.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 11, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> "So, how about Neumiller rigs a trap here and one other guy stays with him to 'occupy' any guards that come wandering? The other four move in on the target and take that out. That sound like a plan?" Harris asks.




Jim coming back to the rest of the group goes down on one knee and waits to a decision to be made he nods at harris as he speaks.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 12, 2006)

SSG Munroe looks at the group. "Okay here is the plan Nuemiller you start getting a booby trap set up. Use a couple different color smoke grenades that way we can see what happens."

"LT Kerensky and Harrison will stay here and watch over the trap. Once the trap goes off Harrison light them up. Then make your way to the target. " Munroe continues.

"Harris, Hoffman, Jakobsen, Nuemiller, and I will head for the target. Harris will set up in an overwatch over the buildings. He will be our eyes and ears. Make sure you are in a good spot. Nuemiller I need you to come with us to set up the explosives at the target." Munroe states

"Sound good. Okay lets go." Munroe finishes.

As Munroe was talking Nuemiller puts together a small booby-trap of three smoke grenades. It takes him a few seconds to set it up with a trip wire and hide it.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 12, 2006)

Neumiller finishes and gives Munroe a thumbs-up before unslinging his rifle and forming up with the team.


----------



## Starman (Jun 12, 2006)

Harris nods and starts moving forward, looking for a good spot to snipe from.


----------



## Lukeworm (Jun 12, 2006)

As the rest of the team disappear in to the night Harrison turn to Kerensky "All right L.T. lets find a good place to watch the trap. If we have any luck some of the guards will walk right into it and save us the trouble of 'entertaining' them."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 13, 2006)

Jim runs after the others adjusting his helmet.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 14, 2006)

*Kerensky and Harris*

Nuemiller places the bobby trap near the guards sitting on the bank. Anybody that walks near the guards to look at them should set off the grenades. The others go running off into towards the woods.

[sblock] Kerensky and Harrison find a small rise about 30 feet away. It has a log on oneside and a bush on the backside for concealment. It looks like the perfect spot to sit and look over the guards and trap. 

After a little while, about 10 minutes later a small patrol is visible. They are walking up the stream banks on both sides. You can count three on each bank (total of 6). They are moving slowly and cautiously. They are not making much in the way of noise. In a minute of so they are going to be on top of the trap. If there is anything you want to do please let me know, otherwise I will continue.[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 14, 2006)

*Rest of the squad*

[sblock] Harris, Hoffman, Jakobsen, Nuemiller, and Munroe head off towards the target. They complete the circle around to the west and into the trees. It takes a good 10 minutes to clear the woods and look over the target. 

You are overlooking the target. No guards are visible on patrol. The only people visible are from guards sitting in the MG nests. [/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jun 15, 2006)

Harris looks around for any way of approaching the target without being seen.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 15, 2006)

Harris looks from the trees and see that there isn't much of a covered approach. But the closest thing in going to be near the lake.

OOC: One map is for the 5 team members. The other is for the other 2.


----------



## Starman (Jun 16, 2006)

"Hey, I think I've got it," Harris says, breaking into a grin. "What if we come around from the north, cross that _lake_, sneak up, plant our charges, and get the hell out before they know we were there."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 16, 2006)

OOC: Just so you are aware the water on the top of the map is the south side of the lake. Still learning the mapping program.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 17, 2006)

As Harrison and Kerensky are looking are around. Harrison notices the new guards have not seen a thing. Finally the 3 on the west bank notice the 'dead' guards. They stop and one walks forward scouting out the situation.

There is loud pop and bang as he trips the smoke grenade. A cloud of smoke starts to spread.

Suprise Round
Harrison
Kerensky


----------



## Lukeworm (Jun 17, 2006)

‎OOC: I assume its Harrison and Kerensky.‎

As the booby-trap goes of Harrison fires a long burst at the startled guards. 

Half blinded from ‎the trap's smoke and his gun's muzzle flash he yells at the guards "Bang bang bang you're ‎now all officially MIA. Lay down like good soldiers while we take care of the rest of you, ‎and remember the army doesn't allow smoking during night maneuvers."‎

OOC: Autofire attack on the western guards: Attack +9 including Trench Warfare 1 bonus.‎


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 17, 2006)

As the rest of the squad looks at the target a loud bang and the sound of gunfire can be heard in the distance. Munroes lets out a small chuckle.

Harrison's fire lays down a barrage so that most of the guards hit the dirt.

Kerensky fires off a few shots for good measure.

The guards on the west bank stand up. A couple look around in suprise. The three guards killed previously all start laughing at there friends. A couple are rolling on the ground laughing.


----------



## Starman (Jun 18, 2006)

"Hmmm...so much for the surprise element," Harris says. Laying down, he brings his rifle up ready to pick off any targets of opportunity.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 18, 2006)

As the shooting starts and noise from the ambush continue none of the guards in the machine gun nests moves out. They appear to be quite aware of the situation and are very alert.

The only guards visible are those in the MG nests. You do not see any guards walking or on patrol.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 19, 2006)

Jim looks in the nests direction *'they are ready just waiting for us' 'i vote for a spread out and storm them' *Jim holds his thompson in the left hand and a handgranade in his right.


----------



## Starman (Jun 19, 2006)

Harris tries not to choke. "Storm them? There's three nests and four of us. Something tells me that wouldn't work." He takes a breath and continues. "If we come at the nest on the west from the northwest, we should be able to stay out of the firing arcs of the other two. After we overwhelm that one, two of us cover the other two while they plant the explosives. How does that sound?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 22, 2006)

Hoffman looks over the situation and the open ground around the western nest.

"There's supposed to be three men in each nest, right? One good sniper shot will only take out one man before the others duck down, and a rush gets us all dead before we can close with even one MG even if it's firing blind. 
"Do we have any quarterbacks or centerfielders here? It seems the western nest is a little close to the trees here. Someone with a good arm might be able to get a grenade into the nest so that we could take control of it before the other nests can send a response."


----------



## Ilium (Jun 22, 2006)

Neumiller nods his ascent to Harris and Hoffman's plan.   *"Since it seems to be a bit too late for stealth I think the assault from the northwest sounds good,"* he observes.    
*"But I'm better with planting and making the booms rather than throwing them,"*


----------



## Starman (Jun 22, 2006)

"I'm your man for the sniper shot. If Harrison was here, he could lob our grenade. Since he isn't, anyone else'll do, I think." Harris says. "Whatever we do, we better get moving before they call for reinforcements or something."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 22, 2006)

Munroe looks over "I can toss the grenade if the rest of you want to make the assualt. Remember its a smoke grenade. Let it build to a moment. Move fast and keep your head down."

"Once the other two nests hear the activity they are going to get excited. After taking down the first nest Nuemiller and Jakobsen stay there and cover the second nest. Harris and Hoffman you keep going. You head for the northeast corner and cover the nest on that side of the building. I will provide cover fire from here. Once you are in place I will head over." Munroe states.

"How does that sound?" Munroe asks.


----------



## Starman (Jun 22, 2006)

"Sounds good to me. Let's do it!" Harris says, excited.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 22, 2006)

*"Right,"* Neumiller says grimly.  He quickly takes a bit of clean snow from near his boot and pops it in his suddenly dry mouth.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 23, 2006)

"It's the best chance we've got."

Hoffman pauses to check that his gear is secure for a sprint, readies his carbine, then looks over.

"Ready when you are."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 23, 2006)

*'Well thats better then my idea'*


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 23, 2006)

Munroe grabs a smoke grenade off his belt and pulls the pin. He cooks it off (lets the spoon fly and holds it for a second) and then throws it as hard as possible. It lobbs through the air in a wobbling arc landing right in front of the machine gun nest.

As the grenade lands it starts pouring white smoke. A second later coughs can be heard hacking from inside the MG nest. 

Munroe pulls up his rifle and aims it in the direction of the MG nest. "Go! Go! Go!" he tells you. 

Suprise Round Intiative
Hoffman 12 
Jakobsen 11 
Nuemiller 11 
Harris 10


----------



## Ilium (Jun 23, 2006)

Hefting his rifle, Neumiller sprints across the open ground between him and the machine gun nest, trying to keep as low as he can while still moving fast.

OOC: Intend to use the nest for cover from the other nests.  Question: According to the rules of the exercise, are the guys in the nest supposed to be dead, or not?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 23, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Hefting his rifle, Neumiller sprints across the open ground between him and the machine gun nest, trying to keep as low as he can while still moving fast.




Jim follows Neumiller onto open ground running low and as fast he can towards the nest

Speed: 45'


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 23, 2006)

Hoffman takes off as soon as coughing is heard coming from the MG nest angling slightly north to skirt the lakeside edge of the nest.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 23, 2006)

OOC: The smoke grenade while simulating a real grenade would probably wound or injure the others. Easier just to say they are dead.


----------



## Starman (Jun 24, 2006)

Harris moves quickly toward the nest, rifle up and ready to take down any targets that come up.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 24, 2006)

Hoffman makes it to the corner first, followed a second later by Harris. You see there are three guards in the MG nest. They are all looking east. They don't seem to notice you. 
OOC - You both have cover on the corner.  

Jakobsen and Nuemiller make it to the west MG nest. The three men there are coughing. "We give up. We give up." One of the guards says in between coughs. The thick smoke starts to fill your lungs. You know that if you don't move you will start coughing in a few seconds. You cannot see the other nest because of the smoke.

End of Suprise Round   

_Intative_
Munroe - 16
Hoffman - 12
Jakobsen - 11
Nuemiller - 11
Harris - 10
Guards - 5  

Munroe holds his rifle up covering the south MG nest. Ready Action - cover fire if needed.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 24, 2006)

Hoffman pulls a smoker out glancing at Harris and whispering. "It worked for the other nest. Might as well try it again."

Hoffman primes it, gives the one count pause, and throws the smoker into the eastern nest.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 25, 2006)

Hoffman grabs the grenade and tosses it. It wobbles in the air landing  in the open backside of the MG nest. One of the men notices and yells "GRENADE!!!"  There is a loud pop sound as the grenade goes off and starts filling the MG nest with white smoke. Coughing can be heard once again.


----------



## Starman (Jun 25, 2006)

"Nice throw," Harris says. He hopes the others are taking care of their end. He keeps his rifle up and watches for targets.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 29, 2006)

Jim lies down trying to get under the smoke where he can breath.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 29, 2006)

Neumiller goes prone as well, training his rifle on the machine gun nest to the south as planned.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 29, 2006)

Nuemiller and Jakobsen get some relief from the smoke and can see a little of the MG nest, the smoke is still swirling around. Both move into position to observe the other nest.

One of the men in the south MG nest notices the nest to the west has been destroyed. He starts pointing in that direction. One man starts grabbing the machine gun, another grabs his rifle and starts moving. The one that was pointing has his rifle up and starts shooting in the direction of the west MG nest.

Just as the man brings the rifle up to fire. Shoots can be heard from behind Nuemiller and Jakobsen. Munroe starts laying down a volley of suppressing fire.

The guard about to fire ducks down rethinking his action.

Hoffman and Harris hear gunfire from Munroe. 

End of Round

Intative
Hoffman - 12
Jakobsen - 11
Nuemiller - 11
Harris - 10
Munroe - 5
Guards - 5


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 29, 2006)

"Sounds like they need help with the southern nest, cover this nest while I move to cover the south," Hoffman says to Harris. 

He looks for any other patrolling units that may be in the area then moves along the eastern side of the building to the southern corner.

While moving, he speaks to those in the eastern nest. "You've been eliminated. Get out the smoke and play dead."


----------



## Starman (Jun 29, 2006)

Harris shrugs and nods. He keeps his rifle trained on the nest in case any of the soldiers decide that they are only 'mostly dead' and try to return fire.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 29, 2006)

Hoffman makes it to the southeast corner of the building and sees two guards moving out of the nest. They don't seem to notice him at the corner. They are trying to hide from the gunfire coming from the west. In the process they have opened there flank to him. 

Nuemiller yells "Jakobsen move up I will provide covering fire."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 30, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Nuemiller yells "Jakobsen move up I will provide covering fire."





Jim looks towards where neumiler is indicating he holds his helmet on place with one hand and sprints as fast he can to the new cover, once he is there he provides covering fire to Neumiller.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 30, 2006)

As Jakobsen gets up into position and Hoffman sets up at the southeast corner the guards look around and realize they are surrounded. The two on the outside stand up and raise there hands. The one still in the nest sits and takes off his helmet. "We give up!" One yells.

End of Round


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 4, 2006)

Munroe walks up to the men that are present. "Nuemiller and I will clear the building and set the charges. Hoffman and Harris you stay here and give us some security on the outside of the building. Once we set the charges we are out of here. We meet at the base of the radio tower."

"Jakobsen you find Harrison and the LT. From there you head to the base of the radio tower and cover us."

"Any questions?"

"All right move out." Munroe and Nuemiller enter the building.


----------



## Starman (Jul 4, 2006)

Harris keeps his rifle up and stays alert for danger.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 4, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> "Jakobsen you find Harrison and the LT. From there you head to the base of the radio tower and cover us."




*'roger chief!' * jim walks away looking for Harrison and the LT, when he finds them he tells them that they are asigned to aproach the  radio tower and provide cover. He starts walking to the tower 45' in front and with his senses on the alert.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 4, 2006)

Hoffman takes up a guard position on the opposite end of the building from Harris and keeps watch for any patrols or guards that the team might have bypassed.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 5, 2006)

As Hoffman and Harris stand guard they hear a radio from inside the building. "Outpost Baker come in! . . .  Outpost Baker come in! . . .  Outpost Baker are you there? . . .  Outpost Baker?"  

"Outpost Dog, this is Outpost Six. Over." the same voice says.

"Outpost Dog here over."  A different voice answers.

"Outpost Dog assemble a platoon and check on Outpost Baker they are not responding, over."

"Outpost Dog, Roger out."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 5, 2006)

*Jakobsem Kerensky, and Harrison*

Harrison and the LT easily see Jakobsen coming from the area of the camp. Just a few minutes prior there was a short volley of gunfire and then quiet.

It takes Jakobsen about 10 minutes to locate the LT and Harrison. They are overwatching another large group of guards that have been killed.


----------



## Starman (Jul 5, 2006)

"We need to hurry the hell up! Reinforcements are on their way!" Harris calls out.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 8, 2006)

Nuemiller yells to the men. "We are done lets get the hell out of here. We have fifteen minutes until this place blows sky high."

Nuemiller and Munroe come running out, Harris and Hoffman are right behind them. As Munroe passes the guards sitting on the ground. "You boys better get moving this place is gonna blow."

The guards look confused for a minute and then start moving, yelling at the other guards sitting on the ground.

Jakobsen, Harrison, and Kerensky all start moving out towards the radio tower. It takes them a good ten minutes to make it up the hill. They set up in a good position overwatching the valley. In the distance they see the lights of vehicles moving south along the road on the edge of the lake. It appears there are three vehicles headed there way.

A few minutes later they see Munroe, Hoffman, Harris, and Nuemiller at the base of the hill. About that time there is a huge explosion. The valley is awash in light from the explosion. A huge shock wave is seen moving along the valley floor. A few seconds later the sound reaches the men. Nuemiller chuckles for a few seconds. 

About five minutes later all the men are together. All now notice the trucks have reached the burning remains of the target. With the fire still burning it is easy to see men getting off the truck scattering to secure what remains of the building.

Munroe breathing heavily after the run looks around. "Lets wait a couple minutes and then we will head out. Give us minute to catch out breath and see what those guys are going to do."


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 13, 2006)

Hoffman looks around the group while catching his breath to see if anyone is trying to hide any injuries. Once he gets his breath back, he speaks up.

"It would be nice to rest awhile longer, but they're going to find our trail soon. We need to move out."


----------



## Ilium (Jul 13, 2006)

Neumiller nods in agreement.  *"Much as I like a show, I think we'd better leg it."*


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 14, 2006)

Munroe stands up "All right lets move out. We have a long march ahead of us." He then starts leading the group in a generally east direction. For the next two hours you move quietly over the terrain. Nuemiller starts to get the chills from his brief dip in the stream. 

The sound of men behind echoes through the valley. But finally as the sun starts to come up you come out of a thick patch of trees and enter into a clearing. Sitting in the clearing is a 2 1/2 ton truck and a jeep. 

Major Liverpool stands with a cup of coffee. Steam pouring off the top of the cup. "Good job gentlemen! Load up. There is coffee in the back. We will debrief back at base and then you are on a 72 hour Liberty."  It is a 3 hours ride back to the base. It was cool in the back of the truck, but most of you slept.

Back at base Major Liverpool listens to the group as they describe there actions. "Good job. I am afraid I have some bad news. SSG Munroe you have been promoted to Platoon Sergeant and reassigned to 1st Battalion. They have need of you. Sorry no pass. You are dismissed." 

SSG Munroe stands and salutes. "It was good working with you guys, I will miss you. See you around" He then walks out.

Major Liverpool waits until Munroe is out of the room. "SGT Hoffman you have been promoted to squad leader congradulations Staff Sergeant. You and the men have a 3 day pass. Be back at 1700 hours. After that its back to business." Major Liverpool stands, salutes, and leaves the room.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 14, 2006)

Neumiller claps Hoffman on the shoulder and says, *"Congratulations, boss."*  Then he claps his hands and rubs them together eagerly.  *"So what do you fellas have in mind for the next three days?  Where's the nearest town?"*


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 14, 2006)

Just so you are aware the closest town is Helena. It is small city of 15,000-20,000 people. It is only about 10 minutes by vehicle or about 30 minutes by foot. There is a regular bus that leaves base and heads to town and vice versa. It leaves on the hour at base and leaves at the bottom of the hour in town.


----------

